# New Tank (opinions?)



## welshie87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi ive just finished adding shelves to new tank thought id post some pics to gether some opinons on it.

http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/welsh ... sort=3&o=0

http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/welsh ... sort=3&o=1

not sure why but wouldnt let me upload so I've provided links.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks very nice.  I'm a fan of those flying saucers. So much quieter. Do your mice play with that golf ball?

I don't know what your weather is like locally, but here, that bottom level (where they would mostly live) would be too stuffy, without some airflow out a side. If you notice it getting damp at all, or dirtier faster, on the bottom level, it might help to add a small meshed section on the side without the ladder.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the shelf! Is it balsa wood? I'm surprised to see the hinge, though. Is it attached with wood or screws? When I was making models, I never could find screws short enough and gentle enough for balsa.

Ammonia tends to be rather heavier than air, and lay low in tubs and tanks. Tubs or tanks that don't have ventilation at or below 12" can get pretty nasty pretty quickly. That said, this is a lot of space for that many mice, so you may not have a problem.


----------



## welshie87 (Jun 6, 2012)

They love the golf ball the push it around and if it gets stuck they dig around it to free they really are inteligent little animals. The top I have on there at the moment is off my old cage for now till I get some chicken wire or something small enough so they dont scape. I do have plans to add ventilation to side soon as I get the chicken wire. The hinges come with small scews there is a little hanging out but ive positioned them in way so that the mice cant get to them. I do have plans to try different wood and thicker wood so as nothing comes through. As for brackets holding wood ive screwed them from inside to out so only one getting hurt is me lol which ive managed to do twice already. As for the woods I cant remember what its called but will find out for you. The young mouse in the picture is loving it already has stopped moving in the 3 hours so theyve been the other 2 are tucked up sleeping.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

looks great!


----------

